# mammogram magnification views



## jewelrad (May 17, 2012)

A patient came for digital screening bilateral mammogram. The radiologist recommended additional spot magnification view(s) to evaluate calcificaitons in RT breast. The patient came back a week later and we took RT mediolateral oblique and RT craniocaudal views.
We claim services as global charges. How do other providers charge magnification views?
G0206 or G0206-52? Does anybody charge this per view?


----------



## donnajrichmond (May 19, 2012)

jewelrad said:


> A patient came for digital screening bilateral mammogram. The radiologist recommended additional spot magnification view(s) to evaluate calcificaitons in RT breast. The patient came back a week later and we took RT mediolateral oblique and RT craniocaudal views.
> We claim services as global charges. How do other providers charge magnification views?
> G0206 or G0206-52? Does anybody charge this per view?



You would code G0206 - it involves any and all views in a diagnostic unilateral mammogram.  It should not be coded per view.


----------

